# "The Orange Box"?



## Grawr (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been seeing the commercials for Orange Box, and I'm a little confused.

No one here talks about it (that I've seen....though for all I know, you've been talking about it like crazy or something >.<) and I haven't really heard much about it anywhere else. The commercial quotes it as like "The Deepest multiplayer game of the year" and like "the best game of all time".

Anyone play it? What system is it for (I'm thinking PC...)?


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 22, 2007)

It's a huge pack of games from Valve. I kind of want to get it for Portal and the Half-Life games, because I've never played them. D:

Yeah, it's for PC.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Nov 22, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> It's a huge pack of games from Valve. I kind of want to get it for Portal and the Half-Life games, because I've never played them. D:
> 
> Yeah, it's for PC.


 And 360


----------



## TheGremp (Nov 22, 2007)

I believe it's got Half Life 2, Half Life 2 Episode 1, half Life 2 Episode 2, Half Life Portal, and Team fortress 2, Best Buy is gonna have it for $25 on PC tomorrow for Black Friday and I'm hoping to get it.


----------



## Fanghorn (Nov 22, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I believe it's got Half Life 2, Half Life 2 Episode 1, half Life 2 Episode 2, Half Life Portal, and Team fortress 2, Best Buy is gonna have it for $25 on PC tomorrow for Black Friday and I'm hoping to get it.


I might get it also. Just for TF2.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 22, 2007)

What? Its not even a single game? Then what was with the "The greatest game of all time" thing?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 22, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> What? Its not even a single game? Then what was with the "The greatest game of all time" thing?


 Well, it's all hype naturally, but they're talking about its GameRankings rating.  At one point it was #1, now it's like #4 or something.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 22, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Right, but people here said it's a package that includes multiple games, right? Which of the games included is the "Greatest Game"?


----------



## Fanghorn (Nov 22, 2007)

DUN BE FOOOLED.

Half life 2 is amazing. <3

If your PC can handle it, and your parents let you play M rated games. The orange box is pretty much, a must if you ever experienced Half life at all.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 22, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> DUN BE FOOOLED.
> 
> Half life 2 is amazing. <3
> 
> If your PC can handle it, and your parents let you play M rated games. The orange box is pretty much, a must if you ever experienced Half life at all.


 Well, I was thinking of getting it, which was why I made this thread. But I'd get it for the 360.


----------



## Fanghorn (Nov 22, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Fanghorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Can your computer handle it?

If you have any doubts, I would go with the 360 ver.

Theres nothing worse then a slow, laggy computer videogame.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 22, 2007)

Fanghorn said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My computer can probably handle it, yeah. But I MUCH prefer playing games on consoles then...well, the computer.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Nov 22, 2007)

You're all wrong.

What they say are quotes from reviewers, look at the commercial, you can see the sources.

PC Gamer Mag called Half-Life 2 the best game ever and it, arguably, is. 

"The deepest multiplayer game of the year" is talking about Team Fortress 2, which was also a quote from a reviewer, I'm not sure which one, though.

By the way, none of the Half Life games are very "CPU Intensive" they've become very easy to run in recent times. And also, trust me, you want to get these games on PC if you get them at all. SOOOO much better.


----------



## TheGremp (Nov 23, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> You're all wrong.
> 
> What they say are quotes from reviewers, look at the commercial, you can see the sources.
> 
> ...


 yeah, each quote is about a specific game that's in the box.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 23, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aaahhhhhh. I see...

Maybe I'll pick this up...


----------



## TheGremp (Nov 23, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool, if my mom and sister are able to pick it up before all the crazy moms beat them down with purses and take it tomorrow, I'll see you online


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 23, 2007)

I want the orangle box, mostly for portal...

I just really doubt my PC can run it *sigh*...


----------



## Tyler (Nov 23, 2007)

TEH CAKE IS A LIE! DUN FALL FOR IT!

heh

Had to get that out...

Anyway get the game, cause it's worth it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a friend who got it right when it came out and he <3 it, but he's always been a huge Half Life fan.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 23, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TEH CAKE IS A LIE! DUN FALL FOR IT!
> 
> heh
> 
> ...


damn, you beat me to it D=


----------



## TheGremp (Nov 24, 2007)

I got it.  It's really fun.  I've played a lot of Team Fortress, and I love it.  The floors and walls have been glitching up lately, so I'm re-installing, but it might just be my video card.

Portal was terrible on my computer, I opened it up, so excited to play it, and I open it to realize that the floors and walls are invisible, probably another symptom of my card.

I'd never played a Half Life game in my life, and I played some Half Life 2, and I was very impressed.  It's an amazing game.

Definite buy if you have a nice rig.

Gah, I need a better video card lol

(I probably made a lot of spelling mistakes, sorry but I'm on my sisters computer, and she uses IE, I keep tellng her to get firefox lol)


----------



## Knightshot (Nov 24, 2007)

its for PC and x box. (I will be getting it sometime this month or next month.)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Nov 24, 2007)

I just played the first level on Xbox (Half-Life 2) and get it for PC if you can. Its great but it will be at its best for the PC.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd suggest everyone getting it play half-life 1 before you play half-life 2, 1 is basically all the events that lead the the events in 2, and you'll understand more.

I got the orange box at launch, I haven't had time to play episode two yet, but I've had a great time with TF2, I like it a bit more than TFC. (Yeah thats what i'm talkin' bout'. BONK!)


----------



## TheGremp (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah I played some HL2 and I was sort of confused, but I filled in the blanks for  the most part, but

(Highlight it, set in white just incase this includes a spoiler, because I'm not sure xD)

I'm not exactly sure who those gasmasked people are, and why they're trying to arrest/kill me.

If someone could pm me and fill me in on just a summary of the storyline in HL1, that would be great lol


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm planning on getting OB for Christmas, I'll probably play TF2 with you guys.   
^_^


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 24, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I'm planning on getting OB for Christmas, I'll probably play TF2 with you guys.   
^_^


 Same with me.... If i can run it 
So that probably means I wont be playing with you. 
*cries*


----------



## TheGremp (Nov 24, 2007)

If anyone has it, add my steam.  It's TheGremp.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 25, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> If anyone has it, add my steam.  It's TheGremp.


 I have Steam, it came with my new graphic card that I got from my dad. I'll add you in.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 28, 2007)

The half life 2 demo is fail on my computer (It works, its just sorta laggy at times...) so I probably won't be able to play TF2...


----------



## TheGremp (Nov 29, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> The half life 2 demo is fail on my computer (It works, its just sorta laggy at times...) so I probably won't be able to play TF2...


 I wouldn't be so sure, because TF2 works fine on my computer, but I have a lot of crashing problems with TF2.

btw, is anyone's steam n.herthel?  I got an invite from someone with that name and I have no clue who it is xD


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 29, 2007)

HOW DID I MISS THIS THREAD!!!

BUY IT!!!

Half life 2 is an amazing game, Portal is a little short but beautifully done and leaves you wanting more of it, and TF2 is really pretty fun     

I loved every minute of the games.


----------



## NINTENDO_ZEALOT (Dec 1, 2007)

First of all, its uber (sp) and you should get it for the PC pronto. Its a packaging of five game discs. Half Life Two, plus the two expansions are considered the greatest PC games ever. Portal, a platfromer with puzzles which has a cult fan base now. The "Deepest Multiplayer Game of the Year" is Team Fortress 2, which in my opinion is the best multiplayer of the year. You have two teams with a bunch of classes to choose from and its a FPS.


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2008)

Bump. I'm getting a pretty orange looking box in a hour or two.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, obviously, I've well-past gotten this by now...and it's made me completely obsessed with VALVe/Half-Life/Portal.

Team Fortress is great too.


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2008)

Just got it now!

installing!


----------



## Grawr (Feb 23, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Just got it now!
> 
> installing!


 Have you played Half Life 1 by any chance? Just wonderin'...


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2008)

Nope.

Also, now that I have played some portal I hereby say:

Portal is freakin' awesome.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jninja <-- I


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 23, 2008)

What?!?! Your parents let you get an M game?!? 

I have to pwn you in TF2, and HL2M     

oh BTW, to get HL2M for free:
http://www.steampowered.com/nvidia/
http://www.steampowered.com/ati_offer1a/


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> What?!?! Your parents let you get an M game?!?
> 
> I have to pwn you in TF2, and HL2M
> 
> ...


 why yes!


----------

